# Banned List



## cellaratt

*Banned List..?*​
Yes, Banned List and Why 13893.24%No Banned List106.76%


----------



## cellaratt

Per my conversation with Lorian



cellaratt said:


> I only have one problem with the way the board is operates...When the Mod's ban a member it's only human nature for other members to be curiouse as to why that member was banned...wether it was bcause they missed the post that got the member banned or wether they don't think a member deserved to banned it's just the way the brain operates...I know that curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back...and more to the point when a member asked why someone got banned the only explination that is given is " It's none of your business, we don't need to explain Mod decisions " that leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths and then you wonder why there is descention among the ranks. I use to report alot of trolls, inner fighting and all around not good stuff for the board but after having it thrown in my face and told things aren't any of my business I made it a point not to report anything anymore...I don't expect any of the things I have mentioned to change and respect the Mod's reasonong behind it but like I said it seems atleast for me to pit MOD's against the general board...or maybe I'm just taking it to personnel...Mod's no reason to respond to this post as you have bluntly explained it to me in the past...





Lorian said:


> I'm not opposed to the idea of having a ban list so that people know what's happened.
> 
> Please start a poll about it in the Suggestions sections and if there's significant support for the idea we'll do it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

add a poll to it , i would like to see who is banned and why .


----------



## expletive

Yes I would like to see a list.

Mainly to see what rules have been broken so I can avoid doing it myself.


----------



## cellaratt

uhan said:


> add a poll to it , i would like to see who is banned and why .


Damn your quick... :lol: I was working on the poll part when you posted this... :thumbup1:


----------



## Gator

I would like to see a list just because i'm nosey :whistling:


----------



## Milky

JS72 said:


> Yes I would like to see a list.
> 
> Mainly to see what rules have been broken so I can avoid doing it myself.


Ditto..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

In the words of Stone Cold:

"Can I get a hell yeah!?"


----------



## apple

why was sherds banned?


----------



## MRSTRONG

apple said:


> why was sherds banned?


id like to know that too .


----------



## Ironclad

Yeh why not. Would it be for all members or just Gold and Mods? I also think it should be a closed thread or it'll get fvcked up by whiners.


----------



## jaycue2u

If it were for all to see then maybe newbies such as my self would know what not to do?


----------



## jaycue2u

Witch-King said:


> I also think it should be a closed thread or it'll get fvcked up by whiners.


Agree with this tho


----------



## Thunderstruck

i couldnt give a monkys p1ss flaps asto why anyones been banned, they broke the rules, simples.

I should now be banned for saying 'simples'...........damn meerkats.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

It needs to be open for all members, not just gold members or whatever. Its not really a privelage to see the list so all should see.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Ban List #1

Cellaratt for plagiarism ;-)


----------



## 1adf1

i wont to see one with the reasons y so i dont get band myself


----------



## usernameneeded

yeah i think the list and reason is a good idea

i vote yes


----------



## JANIKvonD

F*ck yeh!


----------



## Ashcrapper

:lol: at the "so people dont get banned for the same things" comments. Its because people are nosey bastards. lets not dress it up any other way


----------



## Mingster

Personally, I would think it's most important function would be transparency, so that people could see that there was a genuine and valid reason for the ban.


----------



## G-man99

Get the list up, people want to see what's happening and generally be nosey


----------



## Sk1nny

Great idea 

Gonna be interesting this


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Personally, I would think it's most important function would be transparency, so that people could see that there was a genuine and valid reason for the ban.


I agree with Ming... plus I'm nosey!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Yes i think it's a good idea, simply because we're nosey! 

It's like going into work Monday morning and finding out one of your colleagues has been fired, the first question that comes into you head is " What did s/he do?"

P.S Can there also be HR section where members can appeal their bans.. :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Sk1nny said:


> Great idea


Thanks......


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

cellaratt said:


> Per my conversation with Lorian


You fvcking cheeky SOB, I'm fuming about this ;-)


----------



## DiggyV

In my opinion, the way to run tis is to make it a closed / read-only thread, so that only Mods can post. When a Mod bans a user, the ban, its duration and reason gets posted straight away to the forum. Members can then see what went on, and take note not to do it again.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## cellaratt

Mr.GoodKat said:


> You fvcking cheeky SOB, I'm fuming about this ;-)


I think your confused...Go back to the start of this thread and reread...If it makes you feel better to think I stole your idea, thats fine but as I stated when I repped you I've had a issue with this for yrs...Don't take this post the wrong way because I like you and I'm not trying to start sh!t but I did'nt see/read anything you posted about this subject...I spoke my peice in another thread and Lorian told me to do this...Sorry if there has been any confusion... :beer:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

cellaratt said:


> I think your confused...Go back to the start of this thread and reread...If it makes you feel better to think I stole your idea, thats fine but as I stated when I repped you I've had a issue with this for yrs...Don't take this post the wrong way because I like you and I'm not trying to start sh!t but I did'nt see/read anything you posted about this subject...I spoke my peice in another thread and Lorian told me to do this...Sorry if there has been any confusion... :beer:


LOL, I'm only joking mate


----------



## achilles88

shamoneee mayynnn we want the list


----------



## flinty90

well i personally think the mods and admin have enough to do , without having to explain themselves regarding other peoples actions and whay they were banned.. they were banned because they broke the rules that we all agreed to when joining the forum, so what does it matter..

I think it is more folks getting nosey

LOL at the excuse that you want to know so you dont make the same mistakes pmsl... dont break the fooking rules and you wont get banned ..

Just my opinion .. But yes if the list goes ahead i would still read it for morbid curiosity and nosyness !!!!


----------



## cellaratt

flinty90 said:


> well i personally think the mods and admin have enough to do , without having to explain themselves regarding other peoples actions and whay they were banned.. they were banned because they broke the rules that we all agreed to when joining the forum, so what does it matter..
> 
> I think it is more folks getting nosey
> 
> LOL at the excuse that you want to know so you dont make the same mistakes pmsl... dont break the fooking rules and you wont get banned ..
> 
> Just my opinion .. But yes if the list goes ahead i would still read it for morbid curiosity and nosyness !!!!


Exactley the point Bro...People are going to ask regardless...Takes the Mods alot more time to explain it when people ask over and over again because thats what people do...Quick jont on the list and people will know why...cuts out the middle man and less likely to cause Mod/general forum user conflict...For the record it took a while to get the rules posted on the Main board...It use to be you had one chance to read them when you signed up and lets be honest, who really reads it before you hit yes and proceed...not that thats a problem now, but it use to be...Hope that makes sense...and yes...I'm nosey also...really nosey...I use to make a good living being nosey...


----------



## flinty90

cellaratt said:


> Exactley the point Bro...People are going to ask regardless...Takes the Mods alot more time to explain it when people ask over and over again because thats what people do...Quick jont on the list and people will know why...cuts out the middle man and less likely to cause Mod/general forum user conflict...For the record it took a while to get the rules posted on the Main board...It use to be you had one chance to read them when you signed up and lets be honest, who really reads it before you hit yes and proceed...not that thats a problem now, but it use to be...Hope that makes sense...and yes...I'm nosey also...really nosey...I use to make a good living being nosey...


Fair enough mate, i see what your saying !!!


----------



## Dazza

Yup cos im a nosey bugger.

Plus it'll be interesting to see how long tuw can stay off that list 

Any takers anyone?


----------



## Milky

I also want tagging brought in so you cant go to the other forums whilst your banned !!


----------



## Jonnyboi

I think it should also tell you who banned who if it doesn't all ready.


----------



## Robsta

The thing is, having a banned list is not a good idea imo. A lot of people get banned just for spamming, some for insulting members.

Now, the person who was insulted may not want people to know" or for personal reasons"again, if it's for personal reasons, why should everyone know, if a member is having trouble with say an ex who's started posting, what right does everyone have to know that?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> The thing is, having a banned list is not a good idea imo. A lot of people get banned just for spamming, some for insulting members (now, the person who was insulted may not want people to know" or for personal reasons"again, if it's for personal reasons, why should everyone know, if a member is having trouble with say an ex who's started posting, what right does everyone have to know that"?


Fair point actually.....


----------



## Robsta

lol, Igot banned once, for posting up a link to a gh supplier..... 

like many others I didn't read the rules and got banned........

But after apologising and reading the rukes was reinstated


----------



## DiggyV

Robsta said:


> The thing is, having a banned list is not a good idea imo. A lot of people get banned just for spamming, some for insulting members (now, the person who was insulted may not want people to know" or for personal reasons"again, if it's for personal reasons, why should everyone know, if a member is having trouble with say an ex who's started posting, what right does everyone have to know that"?


Fair point Robsta. Where there is a 'victim' if that's the right word, then I guess there are issues of anonymity, and not giving air to an issue that has already caused pain.

Cheers

D


----------



## Robsta

Also, if someone wants or expects me to explain my reasoning behind one of my decisions, well, they can go sh!t up a stick because why should I have to explain myself?????

I've pit thousands of hours into this forum, all us mods have, for free, and I'll be fcuked if I answer to anyone. Nver have in any aspect of life and never will.


----------



## Robsta

flinty90 said:


> well i personally think the mods and admin have enough to do , without having to explain themselves regarding other peoples actions and whay they were banned.. they were banned because they broke the rules that we all agreed to when joining the forum, so what does it matter..
> 
> I think it is more folks getting nosey
> 
> LOL at the excuse that you want to know so you dont make the same mistakes pmsl... dont break the fooking rules and you wont get banned ..
> 
> Just my opinion .. But yes if the list goes ahead i would still read it for morbid curiosity and nosyness !!!!


Couldn't agree more mate......


----------



## cellaratt

Robsta said:


> The thing is, having a banned list is not a good idea imo. A lot of people get banned just for spamming, some for insulting members.
> 
> Now, the person who was insulted may not want people to know" or for personal reasons"again, if it's for personal reasons, why should everyone know, if a member is having trouble with say an ex who's started posting, what right does everyone have to know that?


Fair point...well made...



Robsta said:


> Also, if someone wants or expects me to explain my reasoning behind one of my decisions, well, they can go sh!t up a stick because why should I have to explain myself?????
> 
> I've pit thousands of hours into this forum, all us mods have, for free, and I'll be fcuked if I answer to anyone. Nver have in any aspect of life and never will.


Was wondering how long it was going to take to get this post :lol: ...I'll bet if you had made this post right away most people would not have posted as freely as they have....For some reason you scare people...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

cellaratt said:


> Was wondering how long it was going to take to get this post :lol: ...I'll bet if you had made this post right away most people would not have posted as freely as they have....For some reason you scare people...


Dunno why.... he's only little


----------



## Shady45

i am not against it or particularly for it either tbh, don't matter too much other than curiosity.

I would be a liar if I said i wanted it for any other reason than nosyness


----------



## cellaratt

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno why.... he's only little


He still won't give me his address so I can send him a Christmas card...I'm p1ssed about that... :angry:


----------



## Robsta

cellaratt said:


> Fair point...well made...
> 
> Was wondering how long it was going to take to get this post :lol: ...I'll bet if you had made this post right away most people would not have posted as freely as they have....For some reason you scare people...


Just my opinion mate. I haveb't seen eye to eye with many people on here, including yourself but never ban rarely ban someone due to that. Everyone has opinions and I respect that. If I ban someone and somebody wants to know why, they can always pm me and I'll explain my reasoning wether it be they were insulting a member, or simply cos I think they're a cnut

But tbf I usually let everyone know anyhow, but if I was told I HAVE to explain why I simply would refuse....


----------



## Robsta

Also, tbf to us mods, we usually have a vote before banning known members with the majority deciding the case, it's not something we do for the fun of it. I like having people I don't see eye to eye with as it gives me someone to argue with :lol:


----------



## Ironclad

I don't think I'd expect an in-depth explanation for a ban, that's just more work for a Mod but why not something like this:

XXX - spammer -permaban

XXX - homophobic posts - month ban

XXX - multiple reports/insulting - 2 week cooler

XXX - trolling - month ban

Milko - didn't share kitkat - removed from duty

Summat like this?


----------



## Robsta

no way, insulting other members is a perm, we don't want people with that sort of attitude on here. Also, someone putting up a few posts advertising trainers is a perm ban, yet being homophobic only a month.......lmao

At the end of the day, if we're here to run the forum, then there are going to be people who don't agree with our methods whatever we do, but we can't keep everyone happy. Through many years of experience we've got it down to how it best suits the board


----------



## Robsta

Anyway, going sleep now, got work tomorrow.....


----------



## Robsta

Witch-king, that post sounds as tho I was being arsy. I didn't intend it to look that way dude.......sometimes type quicker than I think doh!


----------



## Ironclad

Robsta said:


> no way, insulting other members is a perm, we don't want people with that sort of attitude on here. Also, someone putting up a few posts advertising trainers is a perm ban, yet being homophobic only a month.......lmao


OK, 6 months - permanent. I was just typing any old crap tbh, it wasn't serious. Anyhoo, you guys can do whatever, i've no probs with things as the stand.

FWIW though, imo a permaban for member2member insult seems a tad harsh, as a blanket ruling I mean. Still, I have no Mod experience so my opinion don't carry much weight.


----------



## Robsta

Witch-King said:


> OK, 6 months - permanent. I was just typing any old crap tbh, it wasn't serious. Anyhoo, you guys can do whatever, i've no probs with things as the stand.
> 
> *FWIW though, imo a permaban for member2member insult seems a tad harsh, as a blanket ruling I mean. Still, I have no Mod experience so my opinion don't carry much weight*.


I see your point mate, but it's a rule that was in place before i became mod.....also your opinion is valued as much as any other member. Basically, I think it's more to do with the wrong attitude rather than the insult.


----------



## Ironclad

Totally understand.


----------



## Ironclad

..and thanks man.


----------



## Robsta

No probs.......all the best :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i read this thread with interest last night......the majority of replies have said they only want to know because they are being nosy.....as Rob has said people get banned for different reasons some of which you members do not see or remember as they have crossed the line over a period of months and we have let it slide.

from the thread i see it is mainly 3 things you guys want...

1 - A reason for the Ban

2 - A place to appeal the Ban

3 - To know who made the Ban

i do not see how this benefits the board at all? i certainly will not justify why i have banned a member from the board, this is not a Fukc you to this poll far from it, this board is renown for the MOD team being fairer than the majority of the forums on the net, i see no benefit at all to the forum with having this list.....


----------



## EssexMalRider

I've seen this done before. I say go for it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This thread isnt about the comments, check the poll.


----------



## Rob68

SERIOUSLY?

Are you all that bothered as to why a person has been banned or done this n that?

If its not you being banned then why should it bother you and dont say `its so i dont make the same mistake `etc

Most folk have been here long enough to know the do`s n dont`s by now

Apart from scammers/newbies i dont see many people getting banned that often anyway

IMO


----------



## Magic Torch

No banned list.

Why? What does it matter why someone is banned? It's won't change the rules for anyone else, the rules are the same for everyone, stick to them and you won't be banned....

I've only banned people for good reason, if it's a personal thing generally we'll start a thread in the mod lounge and others will make the choice.


----------



## goonerton

My two penneth , I don`t post very often so disregard if you like!

From the 1st post it says the board owner is not opposed, the poll shows members are overwhelmingly in favour, so why not give the people what they want?

Plus would be a feature not many(if any) other boards have.


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> My two penneth , I don`t post very often so disregard if you like!
> 
> From the 1st post it says the board owner is not opposed, the poll shows members are overwhelmingly in favour, so why not give the people what they want?
> 
> Plus would be a feature not many(if any) other boards have.


it does say Lorian is not opposed but that does not mean it will happen, of course people are in favour because most if not all are nosey, i have yet to see a reason why this is good for the forum? i cannot see how it benefits anyone??


----------



## goonerton

Call it nosyness call it being inquisitive, its human nature. People are always going to be interested on whats going on in any community.

I can`t see any of the against reasons looking any stronger than the for? Can`t see the harm in it personally, if thats what people want.

But hey opinions are likes @rseholes and all that...


----------



## Guest

> No banned list.
> 
> Why? What does it matter why someone is banned? It's won't change the rules for anyone else, the rules are the same for everyone, stick to them and you won't be banned....
> 
> I've only banned people for good reason, if it's a personal thing generally we'll start a thread in the mod lounge and others will make the choice.


well said - all a banned list will do is give info for an argument- no need at all- does not benifit the board- the mods or anyone - a waste of time


----------



## Jonnyboi

Anyone know why Shawn Davis was banned?


----------



## Guest

> Anyone know why Shawn Davis was banned?


errrr he broke the forum rules ??


----------



## DiggyV

Robsta said:


> The thing is, having a banned list is not a good idea imo. A lot of people get banned just for spamming, some for insulting members.
> 
> Now, the person who was insulted may not want people to know" or for personal reasons"again, if it's for personal reasons, why should everyone know, if a member is having trouble with say an ex who's started posting, what right does everyone have to know that?





Pscarb said:


> it does say Lorian is not opposed but that does not mean it will happen, of course people are in favour because most if not all are nosey, i have yet to see a reason why this is good for the forum? i cannot see how it benefits anyone??


I voted to have a banned list instigated when this first came up, the reasons for this were twofold. Firstly as for most people who have posted here I can be a right nosey git, and secondly as I have said before I am a Mod on a non BB forum (for reptiles) and so know what anyone over there gets banned for. However having thought more about this, and how it would affect me if I had to do something similar on the other forum, I have to say that it would just become a pain in the ar5e, and open the respective Mod up to a torrent of PMs (not that they dont get them now anyway). So I actually rescind my vote, and change it to a 'No'. I am here to learn about the more recent developments in BB, and also offer advice as I feel I am able to, not gawp at other people's indiscretions.

The rules for the forum are pretty clear, we all agreed to them when we created our accounts, however it does beg the question how many actually read them? If you do read them, then anyone being banned will have broken one of those. Which one is kind of irrelevant. So saying 'so I dont make the same mistake' is also irrelevant. the only mistake would be not to read the rules.

A banned list would be a permanent record and amount to nothing more than electronic finger pointing, to no better end than to satisfy curiosity. Curiosity is not a good enough reason to have the proposed list.

Both Rob and Paul make good points above, and Tom later in this thread  , particularly around personal disputes that may have reasons that are best kept private.

What do people actually hope to achieve by seeing this list? Also once someone has served their ban, would the post about it be removed? If not then effectively the 'punishment' is being continued publicly which is not great either.

THis thread will run I am sure, and most people will vote 'Yes' as it is in our nature to be nosey gits - otherwise God awful magazines like Heat and Closer wouldn't be selling by the shed load.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Jonnyboi

romper stomper said:


> errrr he broke the forum rules ??


In which way?


----------



## Guest

> In which way?


this is all a banned list wil get you - who cares really ?? he is banned because he broke one or more of the rules and thats it - should be end of discuission - the boards are hard to manage without miniscule questions being added for the mods to have to counter and answer


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> Call it nosyness call it being inquisitive, its human nature. People are always going to be interested on whats going on in any community.
> 
> I can`t see any of the against reasons looking any stronger than the for? Can`t see the harm in it personally, if thats what people want.
> 
> But hey opinions are likes @rseholes and all that...


of course you cannot see the harm as you would not have to spend the time doing it 



Jonnyboi said:


> Anyone know why Shawn Davis was banned?


Yes



DiggyV said:


> I voted to have a banned instigated list when this first came up, the reasons for this were twofold. Firstly as for most people who have posted here I can be a right nosey git, and secondly as I have said before I am a Mod on a non BB forum (for reptiles) and so know what anyone over there gets banned for. However having thought more about this, and how it would affect me if I had to do something similar on the other forum, *I have to say that it would just become a pain in the ar5e, and open the respective Mod up to a torrent of PMs (not that they dont get them now anyway)*. So I actually rescind my vote, and change it to a 'No'. I am here to learn about the more recent developments in BB, and also offer advice as I feel I am able to, not gawp at other people's indiscretions.
> 
> The rules for the forum are pretty clear, we all agreed to them when we created our accounts, however it does beg the question how many actually read them? If you do read them, then anyone being banned will have broken one of those. Which one is kind of irrelevant. So saying 'so I dont make the same mistake' is also irrelevant. the only mistake would be not to read the rules.
> 
> A banned list would be a permanent record and amount to nothing more than electronic finger pointing, to no better end than to satisfy curiosity. Curiosity is not a good enough reason to have the proposed list.
> 
> Both Rob and Paul make good points above, particularly around personal disputes that may have reasons that are best kept private.
> 
> What do people actually hope to achieve by seeing this list? Also once someone has served their ban, would the post about it be removed? If not then effectively the 'punishment' is being continued publicly which is not great either.
> 
> THis thread will run I am sure, and most people will vote 'Yes' as it is in our nature to be nosey gits - otherwise God awful magazines like Heat and Closer wouldn't be selling by the shed load.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


the bold section above is my point exactly.......normally spam aside those who recieve a ban do not think they deserve a ban nor do there mates on the board so all you will get is....comments like "yea but so snd so said the same last month and did not get banned" or "god you are really strict your the worst mod ever" etc etc......


----------



## 3752

in the same vain why don't we post up all the reported posts we get and what the reporter has said about the member making the post??? i am sure that one would make for good reading  or lets make it a rule that everyone has to have a picture of themselves on there Avi....if we are going to make the board more open then this should be a must.......at least you know who you are conversing with.....when i post people know my name and have my picture on every post yet the majority of members do not i am sure would all agree for the good of the board....yes


----------



## Justin Cider

Game.


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> ...or lets make it a rule that everyone has to have a picture of themselves on there Avi....if we are going to make the board more open then this should be a must.......at least you know who you are conversing with.....when i post people know my name and have my picture on every post yet the majority of members do not i am sure would all agree for the good of the board....yes


That's easy for you to say when you are in that sort of shape. 

I am twice the man you are. literally twice the man :lol: :lol: :lol:

Once I get closer to where I want to be, I would have no problem with this.

Cheers

Diggy

(that is what I am known as BTW, in fact can't remember when my wife last called me by my given name!)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Same as Diggy here tbh..... I'd voted yes to it, however having read Rob and Pauls comments (factors which I hadn't considered) I agree with them 100% actually and now think its a bad idea


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> That's easy for you to say when you are in that sort of shape.
> 
> I am twice the man you are. literally twice the man :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Once I get closer to where I want to be, I would have no problem with this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy
> 
> (that is what I am known as BTW, in fact can't remember when my wife last called me by my given name!)


yea but its not about being in my shape it can be just a head shot......my point is that people want more openess so they can see why others have been banned, all i am saying is why stop there why not post up all reported posts and PM's (believe me there is alot) and make it compulsary to have a Avi pic of yourself is that not the same as being opened about the banned members??


----------



## Tinytom

This is not a good idea

The more details you provide teh more you will want for example

Banned - for insulting other members.

This will become

What did he say, why is that insulting, I dont think thats insulting lets have another debate on if something is insulting resulting in more people being banned for being insulting.

Unless its a case of obvious breaking of forum rules i.e. selling gear, racism etc then EVERY person gets a warning before being banned.

If you are stupid enough to ignore a warning about your behaviour and keep on doing the same behaviour then who's fault is that when you get banned. Personally Ive warned loads of people about certain comments and majority of the time thats where it ends or the person can pM me and Ill provide a more in depth explaination off the open forum.

As Robsta said if a long standing member is getting close to a ban then its ALWAYS discussed in the Mod lounge before any action is implemented.

DOnt forget that a person who gets banned may have posted something that you havent seen and then its been removed so the ban reason wouldnt make sense because you havent seen it.

Making a public spectacle of the banned users is not a good idea because it leaves open a massive potential for internal rows on the board where certain members fight on different sides supporting or opposing the ban and this then leads to more bickering between members and teh development of cliques and an attitude on the board.

Personally I will always explain my actions if someone asks me because I always take decisions with thought in mind of the consequences.

Some members like to push the boat a little like children and then complain when they get banned, its all very well to fein ignorance but you are all adults and know what you are doing so if you get banned then thats your fault.

A few years ago we introduced the infraction system for warning members of their behaviour, this is enough for warning members and if they persist then they accept the consequences.

UKM is not a paying site, although the members do make a forum they also break it if not kept in check. Ive been moderating boards for over 6 years and I know what needs to be done to keep a site running. Unfortunately if every member was adult there would be no need for mods but as the forum grows you get petty minds joining who seem to want to rock the boat. They require moderation to keep them in check.

Another board I moderate on I very rarely get reported posts because all the members on there are serious trainers and very adult people, Ive had one or two arguments but has been resolved quickly because pettyness is frowned upon there.

I have no issues with admitting I am wrong either and have apologised to members on here when Ive been a bit too quick to moderate their posts etc.

A Ban list will serve 2 purposes

1. Will be a minor distraction for members who have nothing to do for 10 minutes 'lets see who got banned today'

2. Will serve as a tool for people with attitude to have a dig at the mods, more fuel for their fire and question every decision that has been made.

When we ban people for special reasons apart from the normal stuff we normally post it in the mod lounge for all to see. Lorian sees those posts and only on a few occassions has it been questioned and people do get reversals on occassion (like Robsta  )

However thats a Management concern and not one for the masses as for every person for a ban there will be someone against unless of course you have a team that understand the rules and enforce them hence the mod team.

Otherwise pointless having one and lets just let the board members moderate themselves with a popular vote. Anyone who thinks thats a good idea really hasnt thought things through.


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> yea but its not about being in my shape it can be just a head shot......my point is that people want more openess so they can see why others have been banned, all i am saying is why stop t*here why not post up all reported posts and PM*'s (believe me there is alot) and make it compulsary to have a Avi pic of yourself is that not the same as being opened about the banned members??


Good idea

I think some members would be shocked (or not) to see some of the sh*t that gets reports by some of the more petty people on here because they havent the brain power to engage in a reasoned argument without insults.

If moderatored reasons are to be in the public domain then so should the reasons and reports that lead to the moderated decision, thats only fair.

And also if people do want to have access to private information then lets take some personal details off them to prevent abuse behind a faceless avatar.

If you join one of the paying websites then you have to give personal details including a credit card number so you can be traced. Thats a really good idea because the amount of wannabe hard men on here offering people out and mouthing off at people because they know their Ip anonymiser is in place would be vastly reduced if you had a likelihood of the police knocking on your door.

Just a thought.


----------



## Glassback

I think it would cause more trouble than its worth if I am honest. That said Lorian is a good board manager, owner - whatever and allowing a vote is always the right way to roll so well done there.


----------



## Glassback

Tinytom said:


> This is not a good idea
> 
> The more details you provide teh more you will want for example
> 
> Banned - for insulting other members.
> 
> This will become
> 
> What did he say, why is that insulting, I dont think thats insulting lets have another debate on if something is insulting resulting in more people being banned for being insulting.
> 
> Unless its a case of obvious breaking of forum rules i.e. selling gear, racism etc then EVERY person gets a warning before being banned.
> 
> If you are stupid enough to ignore a warning about your behaviour and keep on doing the same behaviour then who's fault is that when you get banned. Personally Ive warned loads of people about certain comments and majority of the time thats where it ends or the person can pM me and Ill provide a more in depth explaination off the open forum.
> 
> As Robsta said if a long standing member is getting close to a ban then its ALWAYS discussed in the Mod lounge before any action is implemented.
> 
> DOnt forget that a person who gets banned may have posted something that you havent seen and then its been removed so the ban reason wouldnt make sense because you havent seen it.
> 
> Making a public spectacle of the banned users is not a good idea because it leaves open a massive potential for internal rows on the board where certain members fight on different sides supporting or opposing the ban and this then leads to more bickering between members and teh development of cliques and an attitude on the board.
> 
> Personally I will always explain my actions if someone asks me because I always take decisions with thought in mind of the consequences.
> 
> Some members like to push the boat a little like children and then complain when they get banned, its all very well to fein ignorance but you are all adults and know what you are doing so if you get banned then thats your fault.
> 
> A few years ago we introduced the infraction system for warning members of their behaviour, this is enough for warning members and if they persist then they accept the consequences.
> 
> UKM is not a paying site, although the members do make a forum they also break it if not kept in check. Ive been moderating boards for over 6 years and I know what needs to be done to keep a site running. Unfortunately if every member was adult there would be no need for mods but as the forum grows you get petty minds joining who seem to want to rock the boat. They require moderation to keep them in check.
> 
> Another board I moderate on I very rarely get reported posts because all the members on there are serious trainers and very adult people, Ive had one or two arguments but has been resolved quickly because pettyness is frowned upon there.
> 
> I have no issues with admitting I am wrong either and have apologised to members on here when Ive been a bit too quick to moderate their posts etc.
> 
> A Ban list will serve 2 purposes
> 
> 1. Will be a minor distraction for members who have nothing to do for 10 minutes 'lets see who got banned today'
> 
> 2. Will serve as a tool for people with attitude to have a dig at the mods, more fuel for their fire and question every decision that has been made.
> 
> When we ban people for special reasons apart from the normal stuff we normally post it in the mod lounge for all to see. Lorian sees those posts and only on a few occassions has it been questioned and people do get reversals on occassion (like Robsta  )
> 
> However thats a Management concern and not one for the masses as for every person for a ban there will be someone against unless of course you have a team that understand the rules and enforce them hence the mod team.
> 
> Otherwise pointless having one and lets just let the board members moderate themselves with a popular vote. Anyone who thinks thats a good idea really hasnt thought things through.


I agree with that totally - a forum is only as good as its members but ultimately the members are only as good as its Mods.


----------



## PaulB

Zara-Leoni said:


> Same as Diggy here tbh..... I'd voted yes to it, however having read Rob and Pauls comments (factors which I hadn't considered) I agree with them 100% actually and now think its a bad idea


Im inclined to agree with you and Diggy also, I originally voted yes but in hindsight I think it would be a bad idea. Looking at it from the mod teams point of view, it will cause them no end of hassle.


----------



## Hungry

ANGLIK said:


> Im inclined to agree with you and Diggy also, I originally voted yes but in hindsight I think it would be a bad idea. Looking at it from the mod teams point of view, it will cause them no end of hassle.


X2


----------



## Fatstuff

Completely off topic just wanted to share - I got warned once can't remember which mod it was by, but it was unjust IMO and if I was banned over it I wouldn't of been happy - if I was banned permanently and I wasn't an ar5e of a member- is there an appeal system?


----------



## nottinghamchap

Pscarb said:


> it does say Lorian is not opposed but that does not mean it will happen, of course people are in favour because most if not all are nosey, i have yet to see a reason why this is good for the forum? i cannot see how it benefits anyone??


I'm not going to pretend that it wouldn't be because I'm nosey, as this would be a lie :tongue:

But from reading through this, one reason I could see of it being of benefit is....



Magic Torch said:


> No banned list.
> 
> Why? What does it matter why someone is banned? It's won't change the rules for anyone else, the rules are the same for everyone, stick to them and you won't be banned....
> 
> I've only banned people for good reason, *if it's a personal thing generally we'll start a thread in the mod lounge* and others will make the choice.


Therefore, if there were such a list, then if it were for a personal reason, other members could see this and appeal it too, as it doesn't seem a fair reason. IMO anyway.

That said, I do appreciate it would mean a bit more work for Mods on top of all the work they already do...which is greatly appreciated of course :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad

It's probably a crap idea but I don't see the harm in a closed thread of perma-banned. Spammers, sockpuppets, trolls, abuser of PM & gross misconduct could be listed as the reason.

It needn't be seen as Mods having to explain themselves, after all you got asked to moderate for good reason; you hardly have to defend yourselves.

Like i've said before, i'm not that interested myself - just offering options if it does go ahead.


----------



## 3752

fatmanstan! said:


> Completely off topic just wanted to share - I got warned once can't remember which mod it was by, but it was unjust IMO and if I was banned over it I wouldn't of been happy - if I was banned permanently and I wasn't an ar5e of a member- is there an appeal system?


yes you can mail Lorian and ask him to look into it, but the key to your case is that In your opinion it was unjust that does not mean it was unjust by asking Lorian at the time you would of been able to understand why.



nottinghamchap said:


> I'm not going to pretend that it wouldn't be because I'm nosey, as this would be a lie :tongue:
> 
> But from reading through this, one reason I could see of it being of benefit is....
> 
> Therefore, if there were such a list, then if it were for a personal reason, other members could see this and appeal it too, as it doesn't seem a fair reason. IMO anyway.
> 
> That said, I do appreciate it would mean a bit more work for Mods on top of all the work they already do...which is greatly appreciated of course :thumb:


why is it a good reason that other members could appeal against a banning? guys it is not the job of the members to agree if a banning is right or wrong that is why we have a MOD team.......if this was a popular member it would never be right......


----------



## 3752

Witch-King said:


> It's probably a crap idea but I don't see the harm in a closed thread of perma-banned. Spammers, sockpuppets, trolls, abuser of PM & gross misconduct could be listed as the reason.
> 
> It needn't be seen as Mods having to explain themselves, after all you got asked to moderate for good reason; you hardly have to defend yourselves.
> 
> Like i've said before, i'm not that interested myself - just offering options if it does go ahead.


my question would be what benefit does this serve?


----------



## Nocarbs

Personally I know the rules of the forum, and frankly dont care if someone gets banned, im not ****d, theres more things in life to be concerned with


----------



## NovemberDelta

The more I read from the mods the more I reverse my vote and just think such a thread would be pointless. At the end of the day this is a training forum not a gossip magazine.


----------



## Ironclad

Pscarb said:


> my question would be what benefit does this serve?


Transparency? Members interest?

I think a list of suspended members is very wrong, they do return.. but a list of banned, with a generic 'reason' would stop members asking "why's X gone?".. I remember a time where simply asking was ban-worthy (i'm think it was this site).

For the transparency part, would it not free you guys up from reading questioning posts from confused members who may have formed friendships with the offender; rather than Mods grinding their teeth & thinking, it's none of your business, members can see they are banned -go to the banned list - and then see the generic. It might say, "continued rule break" or "persistent trolling".

At the top of the Banned List page it could read: this is the list, there will be no indepth explanation.


----------



## Jonnyboi

I dont really tbh who gets banned but can i ask when a decision is made to ban someone is it a group decision between all the moderators or can one moderator just ban someone on impulse if they just take a disliking to someone?i'm not pointing fingers here folks but i just personally feel that some Mods dont take to being corrected or proven wrong in some cases.


----------



## 3752

Witch-King said:


> Transparency? Members interest?
> 
> I think a list of suspended members is very wrong, they do return.. but a list of banned, with a generic 'reason' would stop members asking "why's X gone?".. I remember a time where simply asking was ban-worthy (i'm think it was this site).
> 
> For the transparency part, would it not free you guys up from reading questioning posts from confused members who may have formed friendships with the offender; rather than Mods grinding their teeth & thinking, it's none of your business, members can see they are banned -go to the banned list - and then see the generic. It might say, "continued rule break" or "persistent trolling".
> 
> At the top of the Banned List page it could read: this is the list, there will be no indepth explanation.


so if there is no in depth explanation why bother? i still fail to see why knowing why someone was banned is in the members interest? the rules are plain to see and as Tom has stated many reasons go unseen by the masses so a member who has been banned for say making a racial slur would just say "Member x - ban reason: racial slur" how does knowing this give transparency? and serve the members or the board.....

one thing many seem to not think of with this ban list is you have to get the buy in from all the MOD's as we would be giving the reason.....there would be no work for the members to do only the MODs.......

as i have said before if you want transparency then the same should apply to the reported posts and negative reps maybe this gives more transparency to the mood of the board don't you agree?


----------



## PHMG

Jesus H Christ! It's a bodybuilding site, not facebook! If someones been banned (who you have never met or really matter to you) does it really matter? Mods have been here a long time and if they feel the guy isnt good for the site then the will remove.

I think some of you are actually forgetting what this site is for!


----------



## Nemises

i think it would be nice to know why someome you have gotten to know through the forum, bt may not know them personaly to ask them why they got banned.

Its like if someone gets the sack in work, its ment to be private, yet everyone wants to know as they are part of the comunity.

I was also banned once by robsta for a post in the adult section. The reason for the ban would have been pretty funny on the list.


----------



## 3752

Jonnyboi said:


> I dont really tbh who gets banned but can i ask when a decision is made to ban someone is it a group decision between all the moderators or can one moderator just ban someone on impulse if they just take a disliking to someone?i'm not pointing fingers here folks but i just personally feel that some Mods dont take to being corrected or proven wrong in some cases.


in most cases we discuss the banning in the MOD lounge but there are times when a ban has to be instant be that a temp or perm ban......the thing is we have no problem in being wrong but mostly this is seen from only one side that is the members side who as i have said before may not see all that has gone on.....on many posts members will say troll....Ban or words to that effect if we don't ban that member we are wrong if we do ban a member we are wrong.....guys we have rules if a member breaks them then they will either get an warning, Temp or perm ban it is that simple really guys......you may think it is personnel but it really never is.....


----------



## cellaratt

Ok...Seeing I started this mess and was waiting for the Mods imput which I beleive the ones that wanted to speak have spoken I'll inject my POV to this point...First, I will agree with Robsta that atleast him and Paul could have on MANY occassion have Banned me for being a pr!ck but have not...for that I hate them... :lol: Point to Pauls statements and having been a member who reported alot of post I personnely wouldn't have any problem with the listing my reports and on who and for why...I have nothing to hide and am willing to be accountable for my actions...I think it's a little disturbing that After the Mods made their post that some ppl have back tracked their vote and I respect ...not a dig at the members just a fact...I'm not surprised that the Mods have flat out said they won't explain their reason which is what I think most some ppl have a problem with, me include, which goes to the point of transparancy...Its a system of checks and balances...The poll shows that a large number of the members want it for whatever reason...The board is for the members and I hope that Lorian takes that into consideration when he decides on the matter...He also appointed the Mods because they are the right people for the job and equally weighs that aswell...It doesn't NEED to be a huge explianation but rather a generic one which has been suggested...I think that would satify most peoples curiosity. Not sure what else to add but I DO want to stress that this is not a personnel attack on any One or Two Mods but a attack on the whole team... :lol: ...Peace...


----------



## adlewar

i think everyone who wants the banned list, should be banned immediately.............lol


----------



## Nocarbs

Pscarb said:


> in most cases we discuss the banning in the MOD lounge but there are times when a ban has to be instant be that a temp or perm ban......the thing is we have no problem in being wrong but mostly this is seen from only one side that is the members side who as i have said before may not see all that has gone on.....on many posts members will say troll....Ban or words to that effect if we don't ban that member we are wrong if we do ban a member we are wrong.....guys we have rules if a member breaks them then they will either get an warning, Temp or perm ban it is that simple really guys......you may think it is personnel but it really never is.....


With 25,000 posts I think its safe to say that Carbs knows his stuff on here, and if someones been banned by him then im not gonna be losing sleep as IMO its probably justified and done in the correct manner.

Knowing is just for nosy bastards


----------



## cellaratt

for the record I haven't read any of the post after Jonnybio while typeing this post...thanks...


----------



## Ironclad

I think it's as transparent as it need be, Paul, by my suggestions. Why go further? After all you guys, we know & you always say, shouldn't have to explain yourselves? (who wants all that work anyhow eh)

You say you fail to see why this is of members interest but it obviously is, it always has been (on many forums), people are nosey and make friends here.

Also, you can't over-extend this transparency to include every minor infraction (negs, reports and the like) as it bombs current members and would cause embarrassment and end up creating a horrible atmosphere. Suggesting this is just to make the question of a banned list look daft.

My last post in here, this is just going to go back n forth and it is a staff issue anyhow. I'm sure we've added enuff suggestions.

Cheers y'all


----------



## Replicator

I said yes to start with but having read through this thread proper I think it would be a bad idea


----------



## 3752

cellaratt said:


> Ok...Seeing I started this mess and was waiting for the Mods imput which I beleive the ones that wanted to speak have spoken I'll inject my POV to this point...First, I will agree with Robsta that atleast him and Paul could have on MANY occassion have Banned me for being a pr!ck but have not...for that I hate them... :lol: Point to Pauls statements and having been a member who reported alot of post I personnely wouldn't have any problem with the listing my reports and on who and for why...I have nothing to hide and am willing to be accountable for my actions...I think it's a little disturbing that After the Mods made their post that some ppl have back tracked their vote and I respect ...not a dig at the members just a fact...I'm not surprised that the Mods have flat out said they won't explain their reason which is what I think most some ppl have a problem with, me include, which goes to the point of transparancy...Its a system of checks and balances...The poll shows that a large number of the members want it for whatever reason...The board is for the members and I hope that Lorian takes that into consideration when he decides on the matter...He also appointed the Mods because they are the right people for the job and equally weighs that aswell...It doesn't NEED to be a huge explianation but rather a generic one which has been suggested...I think that would satify most peoples curiosity. Not sure what else to add but I DO want to stress that this is not a personnel attack on any One or Two Mods but a attack on the whole team... :lol: ...Peace...


this is a fair point mate but where as the Mods have said no it is equally not a suprise the members have said yes mainly because they want to be nosey nothing more.......plus what does a generic explanation solve or add to the board....how will it benefit the board if a person is banned for one reason or the other?


----------



## Nemises

would it not be more of a deterant if the reason for banning is listed.

Like in a court case, were the reason and verdict are public?


----------



## cellaratt

Pscarb said:


> this is a fair point mate but where as the Mods have said no it is equally not a suprise the members have said yes mainly because they want to be nosey nothing more.......plus what does a generic explanation solve or add to the board....how will it benefit the board if a person is banned for one reason or the other?


For me personnaly I am surprised at the overwhelming yes's...I take great comfort in knowing I'm not the only nosey bastard lol...Witch-king made a point above that at one point and time and it may still stand, not sure, that if you even asked why a member got banned you could be banned...That automatically makes one think that maybe a banning was for personnel reasons...I give you and Robsta ( because you 2 are the one's I've butted heads with ) great respect for not banning atleast me for personnel differance and I'm not suggestion that the other mods have but I honestly think it would defuse the tention that seems to be ever presant between Mods and members by removing the benefit of doubt...


----------



## cellaratt

I do see yours and the other Mods point that it will add to your workload and we will probably never see eye to eye on this but it has and probably will always cause problems between Mods and general members...


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> yea but its not about being in my shape it can be just a head shot......my point is that people want more openess so they can see why others have been banned, all i am saying is why stop there why not post up all reported posts and PM's (believe me there is alot) and make it compulsary to have a Avi pic of yourself is that not the same as being opened about the banned members??


Point taken - new avi, taken 3 weeks ago!  cropped as my son was right next to me so removed him, to protect the innocent.

Cheers

D


----------



## 3752

Nemises said:


> would it not be more of a deterant if the reason for banning is listed.
> 
> Like in a court case, were the reason and verdict are public?


the ban reason is in the rules so it is listed......



cellaratt said:


> For me personnaly I am surprised at the overwhelming yes's...I take great comfort in knowing I'm not the only nosey bastard lol...Witch-king made a point above that at one point and time and it may still stand, not sure, that if you even asked why a member got banned you could be banned...That automatically makes one think that maybe a banning was for personnel reasons...I give you and Robsta ( because you 2 are the one's I've butted heads with ) great respect for not banning atleast me for personnel differance and I'm not suggestion that the other mods have but I honestly think it would defuse the tention that seems to be ever presant between Mods and members by removing the benefit of doubt...


a member would not be banned for asking why someone was banned, no member was banned for asking why JP was banned recently....and many asked  i even gave the reason for the banning on one of the threads....yet people did not read that thread and made another up which could happen in this scenario......plus a ban reason would not remove the question about personnel issue as what would stop the MOD lying?



DiggyV said:


> Point taken - new avi, taken 3 weeks ago!  cropped as my son was right next to me so removed him, to protect the innocent.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


nice one mate and agree on the cropping.....


----------



## Mars

cellaratt said:


> I do see yours and the other Mods point that it will add to your workload and we will probably never see eye to eye on this but it has and probably will always cause problems between Mods and general members...


With respect i think thats their problem and not the mods.

I'm a long time member, short time mod but in that time as a member i have never wanted to ask a mod why someone was banned.

Sure this is a community, we all try to get on but christ i don't live in this community, (i have friends and a life) i don't know these people and do you really think that any member who got banned actually gave a sh1t as to why he got banned, i doub't he did, he just got on with his life and probably joined another forum, unless of course he had ran out of forums to be banned from then that could pose some serious physcological issues for the guy concerned  .


----------



## Rob68

Last point from me...

I was going to say put the reason under the username somewhere then people know why the ban....

Maybe this would satisfy the curiosity


----------



## cellaratt

Pscarb said:


> the ban reason is in the rules so it is listed......
> 
> a member would not be banned for asking why someone was banned, no member was banned for asking why JP was banned recently....and many asked  i even gave the reason for the banning on one of the threads....yet people did not read that thread and made another up which could happen in this scenario......plus a ban reason would not remove the question about personnel issue as what would stop the MOD lying?
> 
> nice one mate and agree on the cropping.....


Before this turns into a me against the mods kinda thing at one point and time in the " New zero tolerance" it was posted that questioning a members banning would result in a ban...I think Jimmy went back a yr later and removed as it should have been but he didn't remove TinyToms post



Tinytom said:


> Posting racist stuff would be a ban
> 
> comments, pictures etc
> 
> commenting on a racist remark isnt but then you run the risk of being drawn into a situation whereby you insult a member yo uperceive as racist and then commit a 'flaming' infraction.
> 
> Best action is not to comment unless you can reserve yourself vocally. Then report the post.
> 
> Ive already said on the thread in question that I would look at it so theres no need for a further discussion here. Any more of that and you'll get a ban till I can read the thread in question.
> 
> *And questioning mods decisions is not allowed*, PM Lorian if you have an issue not post on the open board
> 
> I trust people can now shut up and stop being self appointed mods and let me do my job? CHeers


I will leave it at this...The ppl have spoken and so have the Mods...I think this thread has served it purpose...


----------



## 3752

this is not a you against the MOD mate far from it, the other day it was said that no one would speak ou against a MODs decision for fear of repercutions....you have an opinion and should voice it i and the other Mods prefer you do......

the thing about Tom's post it says you should not question it and to be honest i agree as it goes with the "what does it matter" explanation we have had in this thread but he did not say anyone would be banned....


----------



## evad

yes because it can sometimes be that someone who has been away for a bit asks about a member that may have been banned and it looks like theyre stirring it


----------



## 3752

davetherave said:


> yes because it can sometimes be that someone who has been away for a bit asks about a member that may have been banned and it looks like theyre stirring it


not really...again it has been pointed out over the last few days how a MOD can speak to a member or how it comes over....the same can be said for Members speaking to Mods about such things......if you just ask a question either on the forum, PM or VM then it will be answered you might not agree with the reason but you will get your answer.....


----------



## cellaratt

Pscarb said:


> this is not a you against the MOD mate far from it, the other day it was said that no one would speak ou against a MODs decision for fear of repercutions....you have an opinion and should voice it i and the other Mods prefer you do......
> 
> the thing about Tom's post it says you should not question it and to be honest i agree as it goes with the "what does it matter" explanation we have had in this thread but he did not say anyone would be banned....


Right...In Jimmys original post It did state you would be banned...if you read further down the thread you will see that I said I didn't like the last 2...Now go back to Jimmys post and see what the last 2 things are...nothing that I would disagree with because the things I didn't agree with was the Banning for asking question part...no biggy just pointing out that at one point and time the threat was there...It has been removed...TinyToms posted doesn't say anything about the banning but he was pointing out about the banning that later was removed...Furthermore TinyToms post doesn't say you should not question it, it says "And questioning mods decisions is not allowed" ...Big differance...


----------



## cellaratt

You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar has and will always be my POV on this matter...In the end my oppion doesn't count for sh!t but the boards as a general should...


----------



## Beans

I would like to see a banned list, purely because I'm nosey. I've been away from the forums for a long time and have noticed a few of the old regular users have been banned. I'd love to know why, but it would only be for my personal gratification. A few of the moderators have made very valid points in this thread as to why a banned list would be impractical.. It's not at all important to me, I'd read it if it was there but it's not something I can't live without.. Just my thoughts on the matter..


----------



## Lorian

I want to clarify something about this and future Polls concerning the setup of UK-M as there has been some confusion.

I value all member feedback on the setup and running of UK-M and where there is a strong desire for changes I will look to implementing them. However, with certain topics those decisions will be discussed with the Mod team first and if there are strong reasons why something shouldn't be implemented then it may not happen. In that scenario I will be completely transparent and post the reasons why we didn't do something so that everyone understands the issues.

It has been pointed out to me that there are problems with a Ban List. For example, lets say member X is banned for PM'ing members offering themselves as a source then obviously we can't post that information publicly. There are also MANY people banned for spamming, keeping a list of all of them would be time consuming and, as many of them are new registrations, probably pointless as nobody would know who they were.

What this Poll has highlighted is a desire for people to know what's going on when 'higher profile' members get banned. This is something I will be discussing with the Mods for their suggestions.


----------



## massive bastard

uhan said:


> add a poll to it , i would like to see who is banned and why .


x2


----------



## Ironclad

Fair point, Lorien.


----------



## Beans

Lorian said:


> I want to clarify something about this and future Polls concerning the setup of UK-M as there has been some confusion.
> 
> I value all member feedback on the setup and running of UK-M and where there is a strong desire for changes I will look to implementing them. However, with certain topics those decisions will be discussed with the Mod team first and if there are strong reasons why something shouldn't be implemented then it may not happen. In that scenario I will be completely transparent and post the reasons why we didn't do something so that everyone understands the issues.
> 
> It has been pointed out to me that there are problems with a Ban List. For example, lets say member X is banned for PM'ing members offering themselves as a source then obviously we can't post that information publicly. There are also MANY people banned for spamming, keeping a list of all of them would be time consuming and, as many of them are new registgrations, probably pointless as nobody would know who they were.
> 
> *What this Poll has highlighted is a desire for people to know what's going on when 'higher profile' members get banned. This is something I will be disucssing with the Mods for their suggestions*.


Would I be right in saying this is quite a rarity anyway? Half the time this is what people who get banned are looking for, a fuss to be made over them.. Anyone who wants to know can PM a moderator, they will all know why said person has been banned and explain accordingly. Anyone who wants to dispute it can PM you.. Moderators are like Doormen, once they've made a decision they're not going to change there minds.. And they've normally got a good reason for the decision anyway.. What's the big deal?


----------



## cellaratt

Lorian said:


> I want to clarify something about this and future Polls concerning the setup of UK-M as there has been some confusion.
> 
> I value all member feedback on the setup and running of UK-M and where there is a strong desire for changes I will look to implementing them. However, with certain topics those decisions will be discussed with the Mod team first and if there are strong reasons why something shouldn't be implemented then it may not happen. In that scenario I will be completely transparent and post the reasons why we didn't do something so that everyone understands the issues.
> 
> It has been pointed out to me that there are problems with a Ban List. *For example, lets say member X is banned for PM'ing members offering themselves as a source then obviously we can't post that information publicly.* There are also MANY people banned for spamming, keeping a list of all of them would be time consuming and, as many of them are new registrations, probably pointless as nobody would know who they were.
> 
> What this Poll has highlighted is a desire for people to know what's going on when 'higher profile' members get banned. This is something I will be discussing with the Mods for their suggestions.


I'm dumb about this so I have to ask...why..?



Beans said:


> Would I be right in saying this is quite a rarity anyway? Half the time this is what people who get banned are looking for, a fuss to be made over them.. Anyone who wants to know can PM a moderator, they will all know why said person has been banned and explain accordingly. Anyone who wants to dispute it can PM you.. Moderators are like Doormen, once they've made a decision they're not going to change there minds.. And they've normally got a good reason for the decision anyway.. What's the big deal?


I feel completely opposite...


----------



## Lorian

cellaratt said:


> I'm dumb about this so I have to ask...why..?


It opens the door to people trying to contact them for that purpose.

Even though they are banned on the site, they may still have posted contact details somewhere which could still be visible.


----------



## cellaratt

Lorian said:


> It opens the door to people trying to contact them for that purpose.
> 
> Even though they are banned on the site, they may still have posted contact details somewhere which could still be visible.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Now that all these point have been made this poll should be started again as quite a few including me dont think it is a good idea anymore so therefore will change the poll count quite a bit I would imagine..

Ah fvck it, forget it, it wont happen anyway


----------



## cellaratt

Replicator said:


> Now that all these point have been made this poll should be started again as quite a few including me dont think it is a good idea anymore so therefore will change the poll count quite a bit I would imagine..
> 
> Ah fvck it, forget it, it wont happen anyway


It doesn't matter...It did what it was suppose to do...


----------



## Tinytom

That post by me was made ages ago and I think it was in response to a whole load of people arguing over the labs thing and also posting in the wrong section etc etc and as a mod team and Admin we made the decision not to allow open questioning decisions of moderators.

However I have never banned someone for questioning my decisions unless it goes like this 'you are a cock for banning him' or similar. I have always responded to any PMs asking why and I feel Im quite fair, I have apologised in the past to people for being over zealous (normally when dieting)

Personally I have no issue with people questioning my decisions as I always have a reason and I am happy to justify it. Same as when I make a decision in my business. People may not like the decision but sometimes you cant please everyone.

What I do not like is people thinking that their decision is the right one and cant justify it and just keep harping on that its unfair or whatever. I am happy to consider both sides and sometimes I dont see both sides so thats fine to DISCUSS it with me but aggressive posting and insulting me normally gets the same response as on the door, actually not quite cos I cant slam the door in your face 

The labs thing is a case in point, loads of people have put forward reasons why it should be allowed but in my consideration the original reason far outweighs it. That may not be some peoples perception but it is a valid reason, I wont ban people for thinking or saying that they disagree but to continually say the same thing over and over again is not going to sway me when Ive already considered that argument. Thats normally where people come unstuck, you may not like a mods decision but sometimes you have to accept it and move on.

Not moving on is normally where people come into grief, Ive had to swallow decisions I did not like in the past but had to accept them as its not my board, not worth fighting a battle you cant win IMO. If I really completely disagreed with a decision then I have an option to leave the mod team or the board as other mods have done in the past. But sticking around and calling Lorian a cnut a hundred times isnt going to change his mind is it?

You always have a choice either to accept decisions or leave. Thats life in general. Fine to offer opinions IMO but once a decision has been made 99% of the time its final.


----------



## 3752

cellaratt said:


> Right...In Jimmys original post It did state you would be banned...if you read further down the thread you will see that I said I didn't like the last 2...Now go back to Jimmys post and see what the last 2 things are...nothing that I would disagree with because the things I didn't agree with was the Banning for asking question part...no biggy just pointing out that at one point and time the threat was there...It has been removed...TinyToms posted doesn't say anything about the banning but he was pointing out about the banning that later was removed...Furthermore TinyToms post doesn't say you should not question it, it says "And questioning mods decisions is not allowed" ...Big differance...


i understand what your saying but i have said that you will not be banned for this, because i have said this now it counters what jimmy wrote in his original post and then removed, you can keep mentioning this if you want although i do not see your argument as decisions change as do rules, all you and the members need to know is what the current one is concerning this and if you question a MOD's decision and as long as you do it in a adult way then you will not be banned, obviously as Tom just pointed out if you come across all aggressive and say "why the fukc did you ban member x you ****" then chances are you will be banned.....but i am sure you know that without it being said......

it has been said over the weekend that members do not like how they are spoken to by Mods sometimes but it is a 2 way street if you speak in a way that is aggressive etc to a MOD you have to accept it back....we are all adults and should act so....just remember that when you have had a bad week and your Mrs is on your back how stressed you are....there is no difference for us Mods but then we come on the board to get more grief hence why we sometimes snap at members......


----------



## Tinytom

Also like to say that threads like this are good for highlighting background reasons why the board runs the way it does. Ive got no problem with people saying they want to see a banned list but in practice I think it will quickly become unworkable.

Im completely for open discussion and Im fine with people disagreeing with me as long as its in a civil manner like the majority of the members I disagree with are. Some people just want to make trouble though and you quickly see that when their one reasoned argument decends into a personal insult.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think the reason why a banning list is a good idea is purely for entertainment i mean take the `im fvcking kung fu` guy < funny stuff .

however it falls down on the source side and i understand the reasoning for this .

but its a shame the funny ones dont get forum time as we all need a laugh .

so how about when the mods ban someone they decide if its funny if yes bang it in a sticky for us all to laugh at and the others that shouldnt be made public get binned ? .


----------



## 3752

uhan said:


> i think the reason why a banning list is a good idea is purely for entertainment i mean take the `im fvcking kung fu` guy < funny stuff .
> 
> however it falls down on the source side and i understand the reasoning for this .
> 
> but its a shame the funny ones dont get forum time as we all need a laugh .
> 
> so how about when the mods ban someone they decide if its funny if yes bang it in a sticky for us all to laugh at and the others that shouldnt be made public get binned ? .


i understand this but i don't see how it will be a laugh as if it does go ahead and the Mods agree to do it then a ban reason for say spamming will be "Spamming" for say constantly insulting a member or a MOD "Insulting language" i don't know about you but thats not very funny to me.....but then i have no sense of humour


----------



## NoodleArms

As much as it pains me to agree with the MODS, they are right. You have no social life to really want a banned list, yeah in extreme circumstances you might want to know why a certain individual has been banned for what ever reasons then you could approach the MODS.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pscarb said:


> i understand this but i don't see how it will be a laugh as if it does go ahead and the Mods agree to do it then a ban reason for say spamming will be "Spamming" for say constantly insulting a member or a MOD "Insulting language" i don't know about you but thats not very funny to me.....but then i have no sense of humour


haha no those would be binned .

you must of banned someone but laughed at some of the comments in the thread ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

NoodleArms said:


> As much as it pains me to agree with the MODS, they are right. You have no social life to really want a banned list, yeah in extreme circumstances you might want to know why a certain individual has been banned for what ever reasons then you could approach the MODS.


i posted that naked picture you sent me in the AL LOL

thought you were banned


----------



## 3752

uhan said:


> haha no those would be binned .
> 
> you must of banned someone but laughed at some of the comments in the thread ?


yea but this list would be reasons to why they are banned, the reason is given by the Mod so would be at best 2 words......


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

I voted yes for a banned list but if L talks to the Mods and decides this isn't going to happen, then I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist. At the end of the day, it's L's forum and he can do what he thinks is best.

If I don't like that, then I can just leave.

For whatever reason there seems to be a lot of politics/background noise/sl4gging each other off over the past few days and whilst it started off being quite entertaining, I get enough of this sh1t at work and don't want to see it kicking off here too.

Whatever has been going on recently, I hope it gets resolved amicably so we can all just get along like it was when I first joined.

Bit off topic, but wanted to get this off me chest.

Peace and love out to all you guys and gals :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pscarb said:


> yea but this list would be reasons to why they are banned, the reason is given by the Mod so would be at best 2 words......


yeah i see your point .

i was thinking more like a name and shame and poke fun at members like the kung fu guy .


----------



## cellaratt

Tinytom said:


> That post by me was made ages ago and I think it was in response to a whole load of people arguing over the labs thing and also posting in the wrong section etc etc and as a mod team and Admin we made the decision not to allow open questioning decisions of moderators.
> 
> However I have never banned someone for questioning my decisions unless it goes like this 'you are a cock for banning him' or similar. I have always responded to any PMs asking why and I feel Im quite fair, I have apologised in the past to people for being over zealous (normally when dieting)
> 
> Personally I have no issue with people questioning my decisions as I always have a reason and I am happy to justify it. Same as when I make a decision in my business. People may not like the decision but sometimes you cant please everyone.
> 
> What I do not like is people thinking that their decision is the right one and cant justify it and just keep harping on that its unfair or whatever. I am happy to consider both sides and sometimes I dont see both sides so thats fine to DISCUSS it with me but aggressive posting and insulting me normally gets the same response as on the door, actually not quite cos I cant slam the door in your face
> 
> The labs thing is a case in point, loads of people have put forward reasons why it should be allowed but in my consideration the original reason far outweighs it. That may not be some peoples perception but it is a valid reason, I wont ban people for thinking or saying that they disagree but to continually say the same thing over and over again is not going to sway me when Ive already considered that argument. Thats normally where people come unstuck, you may not like a mods decision but sometimes you have to accept it and move on.
> 
> Not moving on is normally where people come into grief, Ive had to swallow decisions I did not like in the past but had to accept them as its not my board, not worth fighting a battle you cant win IMO. If I really completely disagreed with a decision then I have an option to leave the mod team or the board as other mods have done in the past. But sticking around and calling Lorian a cnut a hundred times isnt going to change his mind is it?
> 
> You always have a choice either to accept decisions or leave. Thats life in general. Fine to offer opinions IMO but once a decision has been made 99% of the time its final.


I know the post was old...I was just trying to clarify if it still stood or not for my own sanity... :lol: ...I was just trying to point out to Paul that at one time it was a issue and now it has been clear that it is not...This one preticular issue has been the only problem I have ever had with this board and Lorian gave me a open floor to express that...Contrary to popular belief I don't enjoy butting heads with the mods or most ppl for that fact...You ( the Mods ) have given great post in response to this thread which has given me a differant POV, one that I or other members wouldn't have been able to see had this thread not been start...Which is exactley what my intention were from the start...Thank you for your time know get back out there and start Banning people... :lol: ...( just play'in ) ...



Pscarb said:


> i understand what your saying but i have said that you will not be banned for this, because i have said this now it counters what jimmy wrote in his original post and then removed, you can keep mentioning this if you want although i do not see your argument as decisions change as do rules, all you and the members need to know is what the current one is concerning this and if you question a MOD's decision and as long as you do it in a adult way then you will not be banned, obviously as Tom just pointed out if you come across all aggressive and say "why the fukc did you ban member x you ****" then chances are you will be banned.....but i am sure you know that without it being said......
> 
> it has been said over the weekend that members do not like how they are spoken to by Mods sometimes but it is a 2 way street if you speak in a way that is aggressive etc to a MOD you have to accept it back....we are all adults and should act so....just remember that when you have had a bad week and your Mrs is on your back how stressed you are....there is no difference for us Mods but then we come on the board to get more grief hence why we sometimes snap at members......


----------



## cellaratt

I start writing this^^^^^at post # 128...you feckers are fast ... :lol: ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

cellaratt said:


> I start writing this^^^^^at post # 128...you feckers are fast ... :lol: ...


no your just american :whistling:


----------



## cellaratt

This could have all been avoided if you had just fncking banned me the other day like I asked... :lol: ...


----------



## mikep81

I agree with the banned list for all to see. But as someone else suggested, it might be an idea to have it closed to stop people clogging it up with whining and moaning about how their mate got banned.


----------



## musio

For joining in with UKM, you just have to have faith in the mods decisions. I believe they are fair and accept their t&c for being a part of this great community. For those who want the list, maybe the ban list is of only concern to long time posters? Why not a list if you've made over x amount of posts? Nobody has built up a relationship enough to care about the small fish bans


----------



## Shady45

if it was to come in then maybe it could be for silver and gold members only or something, i don't think many of those get ban? would eliminate all the spammers i suppose.


----------



## Dananaman

Fuccking ban us all! Problem solved.


----------



## Tommy10

Robsta said:


> Also, if someone wants or expects me to explain my reasoning behind one of my decisions, well, they can go sh!t up a stick because why should I have to explain myself?????
> 
> I've pit thousands of hours into this forum, all us mods have, for free, and I'll be fcuked if I answer to anyone. Nver have in any aspect of life and never will.


But rob isn't that ur choice ? Didn't U take the job on for free ?


----------



## Ironclad

LMAO fair play Robsta, fair play man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta

Tommy10 said:


> But rob isn't that ur choice ? Didn't U take the job on for free ?


Yes I did, but not to answer to people or have a boss. If Lorian doesn't want me as mod, then that's up to him, but I'll be fcuked if I'm gonna start having bosses when I do it for free.....Now if we were paid a wage, things might be different...


----------



## Tassotti

Ahhh..it's all been a cunning ploy by the mods to start getting paid...... :whistling:


----------



## Shady45

They can be paid in likes, nothing more valuable than your internet ego


----------



## Robsta

Tassotti said:


> Ahhh..it's all been a cunning ploy by the mods to start getting paid...... :whistling:


We keep dropping hints, but to no avail....


----------



## Robsta

Shady45 said:


> They can be paid in likes, nothing more valuable than your internet ego


Nah mate....I personally don't give a fcuk what people think of me.....saves having to be nice to people I don't know....


----------



## Shady45

Robsta said:


> Nah mate....I personally don't give a fcuk what people think of me.....saves having to be nice to people I don't know....


Oh no no, you weren't meant to think I was serious, I ain't that sad honest :lol:


----------



## Dananaman

Robsta said:


> Nah mate....I personally don't give a fcuk what people think of me.....saves having to be nice to people I don't know....


Well said!

For some people this is the only social life they have. So they all lick each others arrses and massage their "Internet Egos".


----------



## 3752

Shady45 said:


> They can be paid in likes, nothing more valuable than your internet ego


yea well it is only the sad lonely ones that seem to think they mean something in the real world.....


----------



## Redbeard85

Everybody has an ego...come on :lol: thats what allows you not to give a sh*t about the negative cr*p people through at you...cause you know differant...now for my morning coffee and practice poses so my son can say how big and musclely his daddy is, lol


----------



## Robsta

Dananaman said:


> Well said!
> 
> For some people this is the only social life they have. So they all lick each others arrses and massage their "Internet Egos".


Ain't that the truth....... :lol:


----------



## barsnack

how bout a 'fantasy banned table', were we can vote weekly for who we want banned and member with most points gets a week ban, but the catch is they also recieve some goodies from forum sponsors


----------



## Shady45

Pscarb said:


> yea well it is only the sad lonely ones that seem to think they mean something in the real world.....


So you want to be paid in likes or not?


----------



## Robsta

LMAO..... :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Shady45 said:


> So you want to be paid in likes or not?


hahahaha!


----------



## Big Kris

I think it would be interesting to see who has been banned and why, so that we know what has been said before and maybe not re visit the situation


----------



## 3752

Shady45 said:


> So you want to be paid in likes or not?


----------



## 3752

Big Kris said:


> I think it would be interesting to see who has been banned and why, so that we know what has been said before and maybe not re visit the situation


the rules are there for this.....


----------



## cult

yes 138

no 10


----------



## cellaratt

cultivator said:


> yes 138
> 
> no 10


Atleast we know you don't need glasses... :lol: ...


----------



## cellaratt

Mods can you close this thread as it's served it's purpose otherwise I can just delete it...Thanks...


----------



## Robsta

Ok mate. I can always reopen it if you change your mind.


----------

